# Is 100Lbs too big for the GSD Standard?



## heroshepherds

I apologize in advanced for my ignorance. I am a GSD owner but learning more lately. 
My question is: Is there a difference in standard size/weight between Working Line, Show Line, and American? Is 100lbs too big? 
For my taste I like a tougher looking, heavier, thicker, big boned/head GSD such as the one on the attached picture. He weighs 100 pounds and measures 28+ inches.


----------



## Galathiel

Breed standard for males (no matter the line) tops out at 26 inches and around 88 lbs.


----------



## Jax08

Yes, he's over the standard and to big. At 100# and 28", this dog sound proportional. If that's him in the picture, he's gorgeous.


----------



## girardid

eh a dog doesn't have to be huge to be intimidating. my dog is about 75lb max probably a little less, but he fast, agile, very athletic and lacking nothing in the intimidation department. 
http://i.imgur.com/QzmAELO.png?1
http://i.imgur.com/QzmAELO.png?1


----------



## melissajancie

I have to agree.....he is gorgeous!


----------



## car2ner

My boys dad was 110 lbs but well proportioned. He was from Germany and only got his BH. I suspect it was because of his size. He had a great temperament and they may have figured "sell him to an American. They like them big". 
My boy is about 88 lbs now at three years old. According to his DNA profile (Embark vet) they estimate him topping out at 91. 

Same breeder, different parents, and my she-pup is 55 lbs at just over a year old. She is fast and agile.

here is a good site for details

The German Shepherd Dog - German Shepherd Guide


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

My boy is not yet two and 88lbs...he has yet to go over 88 but afraid he will. The sire was only 80 so not sure where he gets it from.


----------



## Coleen

My girl is 16 months and is 102 lbs.


----------



## JessicaR

My preferred size is between 65-80 pounds max. I like the smaller more agile looking ones.


----------



## MayzieGSD

JessicaR said:


> My preferred size is between 65-80 pounds max. I like the smaller more agile looking ones.


Me too. My new rescue (female) is 62lbs and that is a perfect size to me. My male is 80 and he is very thick boned and solid.

I've overheard someone saying ' no one will mess with you if you run with a dog like that ' about my boy. Doesn't have to be oversized to be intimidating


----------



## ausdland

I like athletic, agile dogs so smaller dogs but that is one gorgeous dog! Wonder how long he was able to walk limp free?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Most of the GSDs I have owned were over sized working line, OS not by choice. The most agile and athletic ones were a 105# very lean male, a 95# male that you can SEE every rib, followed by a 72# lean bitch. 

Although my dogs log unlimited miles hiking, running, jumping and rough housing, arthritis and limps in their old age occurred no more in them than any smaller dog I have ever owned.


----------



## melissajancie

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Most of the GSDs I have owned were over sized working line, OS not by choice. The most agile and athletic ones were a 105# very lean male, a 95# male that you can SEE every rib, followed by a 72# lean bitch.
> 
> Although my dogs log unlimited miles hiking, running, jumping and rough housing, arthritis and limps in their old age occurred no more in them than any smaller dog I have ever owned.


Good to know because the GSD I am getting is 66 cm at the shoulders when it should be 64 cm max. Don't ask me to convert to inches - I don't do math! 

I wasn't looking for a "show dog" - I wasn't looking for the best confirmation as breeding and showing was not my intention and obviously since I am getting a Czech GSD BUT.....what was most important was health and this guy is healthy. Hopefully he maintains great health until his very later years. I was really particular about hips and elbows when considering my GSD.


----------



## gsdhistorian4

NO, it's not too big providing the dog is a fit 100lbs. Some people get caught up in the "AKC breed standard" numbers and go by that, and it's wrong. Those numbers mainly represent showline GSD. A real working line German shepherd can be 90-100lbs and is mainly muscle and healthy! My last working line male GSD was 100lbs and was very healthy.. he lived till almost 11 and even then his hips were fine.... unfortunately it was cancer that ended his life.


----------



## Jax08

melissajancie said:


> Good to know because the GSD I am getting is 66 cm at the shoulders when it should be 64 cm max. Don't ask me to convert to inches - I don't do math!
> 
> 
> .


66cm is the maximum for a male. 

10 mm to 1 cm, 25.4 mm to 1 inch

66(10)/25.4 = 25.98"

Good to go!


----------



## Jax08

gsdhistorian4 said:


> NO, it's not too big providing the dog is a fit 100lbs. Some people get caught up in the "AKC breed standard" numbers and go by that, and it's wrong. Those numbers mainly represent showline GSD. A real working line German shepherd can be 90-100lbs and is mainly muscle and healthy! My last working line male GSD was 100lbs and was very healthy.. he lived till almost 11 and even then his hips were fine.... unfortunately it was cancer that ended his life.


You are incorrect. 28" is to big per the SV standards. These standards do not represent show lines. They are the standards that Max designed based on dogs that work. 

The weight can vary based on bone structure and muscle. But the standards are standards. All GSD's are subject to these standards.


----------



## Nigel

In general smaller gsds tend to be more agile, but not always. My female is on the larger end of the breed standard and she is unbelievably quick. Sometimes it's less about size and more about muscle, bone and overall body composition. Her litter mate (female) fits the "lumbering giant" image that some folks think of oversized gsds. 

Op, you'll be the one to live with your decision for the next 12 years or so, choose what appeals to you. If oversized is what you're looking for there's plenty of them out there, just don't overlook temperament and health in your search.


----------



## melissajancie

Jax08 said:


> 66cm is the maximum for a male.
> 
> 10 mm to 1 cm, 25.4 mm to 1 inch
> 
> 66(10)/25.4 = 25.98"
> 
> Good to go!


Ok you just made my head spin! I pretty much flunked math my entire schooling including middle school.

The kids knew to go to "dad" if they had problems with math


----------



## heroshepherds

Jax08 said:


> You are incorrect. 28" is to big per the SV standards. These standards do not represent show lines. They are the standards that Max designed based on dogs that work.
> 
> The weight can vary based on bone structure and muscle. But the standards are standards. All GSD's are subject to these standards.


Size and weight didnt stop this DDR dog from gaining titles. 
100lbs, 28+ inches
Erko von der Konsteinklippe
SchH3, FH3, PSH3, PFH1
1982


----------



## Sabis mom

heroshepherds said:


> Size and weight didnt stop this DDR dog from gaining titles.
> 100lbs, 28+ inches
> Erko von der Konsteinklippe
> SchH3, FH3, PSH3, PFH1
> 1982


Oversize is not a dq. 
The dog needs to be balanced.
And all of those titles ar working titles. Not conformation. A working dog needs to be capable of work. 
Many OS are not. Breeders who breed for OS often sacrifice all else to make them big.
My male in his prime weighed 93lbs and was just shy of 28 inches. His parents were well within standard. He was balanced and lived a long active life to 14 yrs.
My female was 82lbs and just over 28 inches. She was a moose. She also worked for nearly 9 years which is a long career for a patrol dog and lived to 13 years.
Big isn't better for work and I like those solid dogs to but I wouldn't go looking for it.


----------



## Jax08

heroshepherds said:


> Size and weight didnt stop this DDR dog from gaining titles.
> 100lbs, 28+ inches
> Erko von der Konsteinklippe
> SchH3, FH3, PSH3, PFH1
> 1982


So????? Where did I say it stopped any dog from doing anything? It didn't stop a dog related to mine from being on the USA WUSV team in France 2 years ago.


You asked if it was out of standard and I replied that yes it is. You could have just as easily did a google search and looked for the SV standards yourself. Standards that were created 100 years ago by the founder of the breed based on dogs that were working.

The standards are the standards. Those aren't up for debate and that's what you asked about.


----------



## gsdhistorian4

Ahh, it's you again, always ready to try and debate what someone has to say, lol. Those quote unquote standards are what the "Ideal" is; NOT a - "This is an exact ht and wt measurement of the breed and don't anyone dare let the dog fall out of those measurements" guide. Sometimes a dog will grow a few inches taller past the standard.. guess what, if it's a German shepherd, it is STILL German Shepherd. What are people supposed to do when their German shepherd reaches 26" and approaches 27.. take them to the vet and have some sort of surgery done to not let them get past the standard that some people obviously stand by with an iron fist? I am not trying to be a jerk but i have seen you debate many people on here always trying to play the "German shepherd ht, wt, color, stance, billion other things police" and act like you know it all, guess what, you do not know it all, just like I do not know it all either, but at least i keep an open mind and don't try to rule the GSD community like a dictator,lol. Now, i have no desire to further go on about this because i don't care that much. So, you can either A- get all angry with me and fire back your stats and knowledge of why you are right and i am wrong, B-ignore me and move on, or C- we both not try and prove either 1 of ourselves wrong, and respect each others opinions and be GSD forum friends and maybe learn from each other. Your call 



Jax08 said:


> You are incorrect. 28" is to big per the SV standards. These standards do not represent show lines. They are the standards that Max designed based on dogs that work.
> 
> The weight can vary based on bone structure and muscle. But the standards are standards. All GSD's are subject to these standards.


----------



## Jax08

I guess you have me at a disadvantage. I don't recall speaking to you before?

The question was "is this dog to big for the standard". I don't really know what your point is on surgically altering dogs or where you could possibly come up with that being implied.

I don't have an opinion. Only the standard created by Max Von Stephanitz over 100 years ago. :shrug: 

German Shepherds » SV Standard


----------



## Jax08

Jax08 said:


> 66cm is the maximum for a male.
> 
> 10 mm to 1 cm, 25.4 mm to 1 inch
> 
> 66(10)/25.4 = 25.98"
> 
> Good to go!





melissajancie said:


> Ok you just made my head spin! I pretty much flunked math my entire schooling including middle school.
> 
> The kids knew to go to "dad" if they had problems with math



Whoops!!! Male height is 65 cm! Sit on him and squish him a little...he'll pass! lol


----------



## melissajancie

Jax08 said:


> Whoops!!! Male height is 65 cm! Sit on him and squish him a little...he'll pass! lol



He was born July 2015. Is he going to get taller at this age? Just wondering since I have never owned a GSD before and don't know how long it takes for them to physically mature. Being that I am not quite 5' tall - he is going to seem humongous to me :laugh2:


----------



## Jax08

lol Just tell the judge that he's not that tall, you are just petite! I doubt he'll get any taller. They usually reach their max height by 12 months. He will fill out as he matures so he'll be just as imposing as the dog in the picture above. Mine is 3 and is starting to get his manly look on now. And he's right at the maximum height allowed per the standard so I hope I can get him squeaked through to do his breed survey. I thought the top was 66 cm for some reason.


----------



## voodoolamb

gsdhistorian4 said:


> Those quote unquote standards are what the "Ideal" is; NOT a - "This is an exact ht and wt measurement of the breed and don't anyone dare let the dog fall out of those measurements" guide. Sometimes a dog will grow a few inches taller past the standard.. guess what, if it's a German shepherd, it is STILL German Shepherd.


How far outside the standard can you go before the dog is no longer a GSD then? 

In my training class there is another shepherd. This dog is huuuuuuge. Big goofy happy go lucky everyone is my friend type. The dog is as dumb as a box of rocks too. Nothing about his temperament is remotely shepherdish. Clumsy on the agility equipment. Very poor work ethic. Everything a gsd shouldn't be.

Every thing that is written into the standard is there for a reason. From eye color to temperament to size. Being over sized might not be the most offensive fault, but widespread acceptance of out of standard animals puts us on a slippery slope of losing the real deal.


----------



## griz

[QUOTE

Although my dogs log unlimited miles hiking, running, jumping and rough housing, arthritis and limps in their old age occurred no more in them than any smaller dog I have ever owned.[/QUOTE]

my previous GSD was oversized... about 30 inches at the shoulder and 118 pounds. He was my running partner until he was 6, when he started showing signs of IVDD. I don't think that was due to his size, but certainly gravity is NOT big dog friendly.

He was 13 when I made the choice to PTS and he could have lived much longer if he was smaller because bloodwork and xrays were perfect ( im an LVT and did both every 6 mos). As he aged he needed help getting up and I couldn't physically lift him due to his weight and height. Many times as I tried to help him up after he had been fecal incontinent found us BOTH rolling around in fecal mater, crying.I decided right then and there I would never have another dog I couldn't lift on my own , or straddle ( my inseam is 28") .


----------



## Slamdunc

A GSD is a medium sized dog as correctly stated by many people on this thread and a plethora of other threads. Yes, occasionally, you can find a GSD that is 100lbs and is actual muscle and can work. They are rare. My dog is 80lbs, his brother went to the USA Nationals 3 times and was 100 lbs of muscle. The bulk of 100+ lb GSD's are simply fat. Bigger is not better, my ego does rest on my dog's weight either. I can't recall one time describing my dogs and including their weight in the description. I'll describe my dogs by their drive, temperament, working ability, and things we have accomplished. 

Once or twice a year I go to the vet for shots, the vet asks me to weigh my dogs each time for their records. I have an idea of what they weigh by looking at them, but I really don't care. I like to see my dogs ribs, they have a waist line, they have good muscle and they can run and jump and have no hip issues. I monitor their physical condition every day, not their weight. Weight is just a number that is really not important, to me. 

Because a 100 lb dog got a few titles his weight doesn't impress me. I wouldn't breed to him because he was big, I wouldn't want a pup out of him because he was big. I'd want to see how he performed and what he could do. Big GSD's are for novices. I also checked out that Facebook page and there are a few breeders that I would run from on that site. 

I guess getting right to the point: Is 100lbs to big for the GSD breed standard? Yes, it most certainly is. 

JMO FWIW


----------



## lhczth

Jax08 said:


> Whoops!!! Male height is 65 cm! Sit on him and squish him a little...he'll pass! lol


1 cm over and under is allowed so 66 would still be OK. 

Our breed has big dogs in its history. They show up even when we don't expect them to. No big deal.


----------



## gsdhistorian4

Here's my overall take on it. Is it harmful to get a dog as big as you could just for bragging rights.. YES, absolutely, and some people seem to love doing that with breeds like German shepherds and Rottweilers.. idk, maybe they are trying to compensate some insecurities. HOWEVER, there are also many REAL GSD that are naturally and physically fit above the "standard ht and wt", and that's fine.. Again, standard means ideal.. it does not mean it's written in stone that they must fall within those guidelines unless you are using them for show, and you know what.. the German shepherd was bred as a working dog, not to be pranced around a show ring. So if you want a pretty dog to prance around a ring, get a show dog.. me, i prefer a real working line GSD. Again, if a dog is going to be bigger then average, then it is what it is.. what, you want people to have surgeries to stunt their growth after they hit a certain size? Some people are obviously too uptight about "the dog needs to fit these ht and wt requirements".. i feel bad for the dogs of those people because obviously them getting the "perfect" dog that fits the breed standard is more important then loving a dog for who it is, and that's sad. Anyway, im done with this topic, you all have a good night.


----------



## Jax08

lhczth said:


> 1 cm over and under is allowed so 66 would still be OK.
> 
> Our breed has big dogs in its history. They show up even when we don't expect them to. No big deal.


LOL Wait till you see my breeders new boy. He's a Shetland Pony and not yet 9 months! And the ears! Goes back to Ufo.


----------



## melissajancie

Jax08 said:


> LOL Wait till you see my breeders new boy. He's a Shetland Pony and not yet 9 months! And the ears! Goes back to Ufo.



I wasn't looking for a big boy - it is what it is. My only concern is health and after raising an orphan foal - I am very cautious to weight gain and weight loss. Not by scale but by feel of the animal. An overweight dog is never a good idea for many reasons. Thankfully this one is highly obedient so I don't have to worry about him dragging me down the street and off my feet :grin2:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Slamdunc said:


> Once or twice a year I go to the vet for shots, the vet asks me to weigh my dogs each time for their records. I have an idea of what they weigh by looking at them, but I really don't care. I like to see my dogs ribs, they have a waist line, they have good muscle and they can run and jump and have no hip issues. I monitor their physical condition every day, not their weight. Weight is just a number that is really not important, to me.


That's mostly what I do, but I do pay some attention to the numbers because my dogs are both coaties and it's not readily apparent if they've lost some weight just by looking at them and it's hard to estimate how much they've lost with a rib check. Appropriately lean and too skinny aren't that far apart when you're going by feel!

Keefer is an old fart now at 11, and in his prime he was in perfect condition at exactly 80 pounds. A couple of years ago we were at the vet and he was barely 75 pounds. With much less muscle mass on an older dog I'd expect a few pounds less but that was more than I wanted so I increased his food a bit. I think between 76-78 is a good weight for him right now so that's what I'm aiming for. He's not at the vet often so most of the time I don't know exactly what he weighs, but when I do get a weight on him I want to see it within that range. 

I had Halo with me at the pet supply store after a hike one day and I weighed her on their scale. I was shocked that while still wearing her backpack (water was all gone so it probably weighed a pound, pound and a quarter) she was around 52-1/2 pounds. I think she's in her best condition when she's in the 54-56 pound range, but again I can't always tell if she's gone too skinny just by feeling her ribs. And when she's been swimming at the beach and is dripping wet, or I've hosed her down at a flyball tournament I'm often surprised at how little dog there is under all that thick, dense fur. I felt kinda bad a few times, and upped her food, which she is always very pleased about, lol.


----------



## mycobraracr

Is a 100lbs too big for the standard? Yes. Are there GSD's larger than standard? Yes. 

I'm probably one of the few on here who likes my dogs on the smaller end of the standard. I like my males around 75-80lbs and my females 55-60lbs. Kimber sits between 60-62 and Xander is about 75. I've never had anyone say they are small or that they aren't intimidating. Usually I get the opposite. People don't believe my dogs only weigh that. For me it's about really working my dogs. There are some gorgeous 95lbs, dark sable big boned males out there, but I'd hate to have to lift them up into an attic for a search. Or help them get over the fence or wall they couldn't clear on their own. I also take my dogs everywhere with me, and find it easier with the more smaller dogs.


----------



## cdwoodcox

I would have a hard time monitoring my dogs weight without the vets scale. Rosko is 65# Apollo is 66# and Athena is 71# all are right around 24-25" at withers. But to me they look like 40# puppies. I don't want a 100# dog. 75- 80# seems like an ideal weight to me.


----------



## Jax08

melissajancie said:


> I wasn't looking for a big boy - it is what it is. My only concern is health and after raising an orphan foal - I am very cautious to weight gain and weight loss. Not by scale but by feel of the animal. An overweight dog is never a good idea for many reasons. Thankfully this one is highly obedient so I don't have to worry about him dragging me down the street and off my feet :grin2:


I had a 50# female take me off my feet when my head was turned. Face plant. I have no idea what my male weighs. Last time we were in to the vet he was 75-80#. About 25.5" tall.

There was one dog I pulled from a shelter for a rescue that was 30# at the withers and to thin 105#. I cried when I handed him over to the rescue. but he hated my daughter for some reason.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

mycobraracr said:


> *I'm probably one of the few on here who likes my dogs on the smaller end of the standard.* I like my males around 75-80lbs and my females 55-60lbs. Kimber sits between 60-62 and Xander is about 75. I've never had anyone say they are small or that they aren't intimidating. Usually I get the opposite. People don't believe my dogs only weigh that.


Me too. All our previous females have been between 72 and 78 pounds - from right about the top of the standard to well over it. Halo looks tiny to me by comparison, I love her smaller size and her athleticism. It's always weird to me when people comment that she's a "big dog". Well, maybe compared to a Chihuahua, but for a GSD she's a lot of 'tude in a compact package. :wub:

Keef is a nice size for a male, but I'd love it if my next male is closer to 70 pounds than 80. I've had people guess him at 115 pounds, which is ludicrous. With all that fur I can see people thinking he weighs more than he does, just not THAT much.


----------



## melissajancie

Jax08 said:


> I had a 50# female take me off my feet when my head was turned. Face plant. I have no idea what my male weighs. Last time we were in to the vet he was 75-80#. About 25.5" tall.
> 
> There was one dog I pulled from a shelter for a rescue that was 30# at the withers and to thin 105#. I cried when I handed him over to the rescue. but he hated my daughter for some reason.


Faceplant - OUCH! I have a 16.2 hand warmblood/thoroughbred cross mare that could easily faceplant me but instead she thought it would be a great idea to launch me in the air about 8 feet above her back and hence 7 broken bones in 6 months. Thankfully we got through her teenager years.

Sorry about your dog that you had to send back. I am sure that had to hurt a lot emotionally.


----------



## Jax08

I didn't send him back. I sent him to.  I pulled him from a shelter and fostered him for a couple of weeks before transport was arranged.


----------



## zetti

mycobraracr said:


> Is a 100lbs too big for the standard? Yes. Are there GSD's larger than standard? Yes.
> 
> I'm probably one of the few on here who likes my dogs on the smaller end of the standard. I like my males around 75-80lbs and my females 55-60lbs. Kimber sits between 60-62 and Xander is about 75. I've never had anyone say they are small or that they aren't intimidating. Usually I get the opposite. People don't believe my dogs only weigh that. For me it's about really working my dogs. There are some gorgeous 95lbs, dark sable big boned males out there, but I'd hate to have to lift them up into an attic for a search. Or help them get over the fence or wall they couldn't clear on their own. I also take my dogs everywhere with me, and find it easier with the more smaller dogs.


Nope. You're not the only one. I like my males fast and agile, in the 70-75 lb range. The public wants BIG.

Raff's going to be a larger dog, he was 24 lbs at eight weeks. His sire is 97 lbs, but he has a boatload of really good qualities.

When talking about weight/size, maybe should factor in the number of pet GSDs that are overweight.


----------



## Xeph

I'm perfectly fine with smaller girls, but I will admit to loving my big, strapping boys.

One of my favorite bitches was 53ish pounds on average. I have an 18 month old here right now who is 52 pounds and just over 22". I can pick her up and carry her around with no trouble (and she enjoys it, unlike her 60 lb sister xD).

Her older brother is a big boy at 26" and 82 pounds, and at only 2.5, he still has maturing to do. He's going to top out in the high 80s.


----------



## ksotto333

Cassidy's Mom "That's mostly what I do, but I do pay some attention to the numbers because my dogs are both coaties and it's not readily apparent if they've lost some weight just by looking at them and it's hard to estimate how much they've lost with a rib check. Appropriately lean and  too skinny aren't that far apart when you're going by feel!

It's so much harder when they have so much undercoat and long hair. As Tessa has gotten older, her coat has gotten even thicker. I had cut back her food last year thinking she was getting chunky, she went swimming when we were camping and came out looking really slender and fit. Looks can be deceiving with all that hair.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

ksotto333 said:


> It's so much harder when they have so much undercoat and long hair. As Tessa has gotten older, her coat has gotten even thicker. I had cut back her food last year thinking she was getting chunky, she went swimming when we were camping and came out looking really slender and fit. Looks can be deceiving with all that hair.


Yep! Halo's coat is not all that long for a coatie, it's always been very thick though, which makes the rib check a bit more challenging as a way to determine her condition. Even when she's been swimming she shakes once, it fluffs out and she looks fine again. But dripping wet she looks like a drowned rat, lol. Her bony little butt is pretty cute though. 

Keef's fur is much longer than hers, and silkier. I just want to make especially sure that I keep him lean now that he's older, so I don't put unnecessary stress on his joints. I don't want him to waste away either, so it can be a delicate balance between increasing the food quantity slightly or decreasing it slightly.


----------



## mycobraracr

Jax08 said:


> I had a 50# female take me off my feet when my head was turned. Face plant.



The first dog to ever take me down decoying was my 9 year old Heidi. She is barely standard for height and weighs a whopping 52lbs. This was before I bought her and one of the reasons I did once she was up for sale. She's an amazing little girl. And talk about size not making them more intimidating, she's backed off many top level helpers and decoys. As a matter of fact, one who thought he was going to get to her, ended up leaving for the day with some nice new holes in his chest. I love that dog!


----------



## Nigel

I'm gonna go smaller next go around. My female is 72lbs currently and my wl male is 86lbs. Those 2 are my regular hiking/camping buddies and I've had to help pack the male out once after cutting his foot up on ice/rocks. He was younger at the time, probably about a year old or so and that's not something I'd like to repeat.


----------



## Sabis mom

In order to pass our monthly fitness tests I had to prove I could carry my dog.
Used to tick me off that the boys all had 70 or 75lb dogs and I had to lift and carry Sabi at 80+.
If I was doing it again I would be looking for a much more compact partner.


----------



## mycobraracr

Sabis mom said:


> In order to pass our monthly fitness tests I had to prove I could carry my dog.
> Used to tick me off that the boys all had 70 or 75lb dogs and I had to lift and carry Sabi at 80+.
> If I was doing it again I would be looking for a much more compact partner.



In SDA's Police Dog 3, you have to carry your dog. Makes some people not trial that level.


----------



## Sabis mom

mycobraracr said:


> In SDA's Police Dog 3, you have to carry your dog. Makes some people not trial that level.


Ha! Don't blame them. 
When I was training for the RCMP PARE I used Sabs for the torso bag part. 
I picked Shadow up one day to carry her over some fresh aspalt and one of the workmen was fascinated. I was thinking I was happy she was smaller then Sabs or Bud. Lol.


----------



## heroshepherds

Sabis mom said:


> In order to pass our monthly fitness tests I had to prove I could carry my dog.
> Used to tick me off that the boys all had 70 or 75lb dogs and I had to lift and carry Sabi at 80+.
> If I was doing it again I would be looking for a much more compact partner.


Unless you are the guy on the left..
LOL 
kidding.


----------



## gsdluvr

Sabis mom said:


> In order to pass our monthly fitness tests I had to prove I could carry my dog.
> Used to tick me off that the boys all had 70 or 75lb dogs and I had to lift and carry Sabi at 80+.
> If I was doing it again I would be looking for a much more compact partner.



OMG! If it was me, I would need to train a chihuahua!:grin2::grin2:


----------



## Loredana Ranza

My boy is 115 lbs. Not fat, just massive. He was twice abandoned at the Munich shelter because he had suffered frequent luxations of his elbow by the age of 6 months. The vet suspected that he might have a genetic defect where the anconeal process never closes, meaning that the dog will suffer painful dislocations his entire life. The first owner did not want to deal with this so he abandoned him. The second owner had an accident and sent him back. We got him at 11 months and he was already 88 lbs and was skinny as a rail. A trip to an orthopedic vet showed that his joints were all properly closed, spine was fine, and hips are fine. He was just too heavy for his joints as a puppy. The ortho said this is common in large breed dogs. 

We were advised to keep him 20% underweight, which is tough to do. When he is hungry, he walks around the house whining and knocking stuff over.


----------



## cliffson1

In 98% of time, 100lbs is definitely to big for a GS. Any dog with elbow dysplasia should be kept very lean, as would a diabetic child be kept away from most sugars/excessive carbohydrates....allowing him to be heavy with ED is not in the best interest of your dog!!!


----------



## Slamdunc

cliffson1 said:


> In 98% of time, 100lbs is definitely to big for a GS. Any dog with elbow dysplasia should be kept very lean, as would a diabetic child be kept away from most sugars/excessive carbohydrates....allowing him to be heavy with ED is not in the best interest of your dog!!!


This. ^

An excellent point and I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Chip18

cliffson1 said:


> In 98% of time, 100lbs is definitely to big for a GS. Any dog with elbow dysplasia should be kept very lean, as would a diabetic child be kept away from most sugars/excessive carbohydrates....allowing him to be heavy with ED is not in the best interest of your dog!!!


Aww OK then ... 2%?? I'm good with that ... never been much of a "team player" no reason to expect my dogs to be unwise.


----------



## Shefali

My dog is 10 months old and weighs 90 pounds, so I suspect he will be 100 pounds when he is full grown, or close to it. 

I love him and he's lean but I did not anticipate he would be this large. He was a rescue that I got at 6 months. I thought, he's a male GSD, so he'll be about 80 pounds when full grown. 

I did not want a super large dog to "show off", but he is what he is and I love him so I guess, to help make sure he stays healthy, I need to keep him lean, make sure he eats properly and gets the right kind of exercise, etc. He is a great dog, very good natured, smart, and loyal. I am going to do my best to take good care of him.


----------



## Shefali

Loredana Ranza said:


> My boy is 115 lbs. Not fat, just massive. He was twice abandoned at the Munich shelter because he had suffered frequent luxations of his elbow by the age of 6 months. The vet suspected that he might have a genetic defect where the anconeal process never closes, meaning that the dog will suffer painful dislocations his entire life. The first owner did not want to deal with this so he abandoned him. The second owner had an accident and sent him back. We got him at 11 months and he was already 88 lbs and was skinny as a rail. A trip to an orthopedic vet showed that his joints were all properly closed, spine was fine, and hips are fine. He was just too heavy for his joints as a puppy. The ortho said this is common in large breed dogs.
> 
> We were advised to keep him 20% underweight, which is tough to do. When he is hungry, he walks around the house whining and knocking stuff over.


He is beautiful, I am glad you adopted him and are giving him a good life.


----------

